# AMT Batmobile



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is my AMT Batmobile from the Michael Keaton/Tim Burton version of Batman. I bought it and the AMT Batwing since I prefered the design work done in the first movie. 

OOTB model, nothing extra added. I did leave the machine gun covers lose so the guns could be shown in their recesses. Nice kit, the only fit issue I had were with the base/chassis and the upper body join.

I used Tamiya Black for the body and Tire Black for the interior (mostly). Various metallic shades to enhance the chromed parts. I did tint the headlight glass yellow to match how the batmobile appeared in some scenes of the movie.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy Road Rocket Batman!!!! Great work!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Nicely done.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!! Looks GREAT!:thumbsup: Now I'm guessing you airbrushed it?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nicely done!!! I prefer the '66 Batmobile... but I'll have to say, your Keaton/Burton version looks terrific!!!! Nice details! - Denis


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not a lover of vehicle kits.. but this one is incredible!.. lots of detail in it.. the paintwork is excellent!.. 10/10


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

Yes the exterior was airbrushed while the interior, where I painted it, was hand brushed. I left the cushions on the seats the bare plastic as it had a nice sheen which contrasted nicely with the matt paint. The Tamiya Black paint really airbrushed nicely with the satin sheen I was after on the exterior.

The AMT kits is a good kit, not a lot of parts but some good molded in detail. I used metallic shading on the chrome parts to make them look less toylike and more realistic but still keep the reflective finish. Sometimes as a wash, with the jet exhaust I darkened the grooves in the nozzle as well.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

One of my favorite Batmobile designs. Superb job with this! :thumbsup: 

Sean


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This is my favorite movie car of all time. You did a great job on this!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

I like it a lot! Beautiful finish. Nice job. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great build overall and that finish on the exterior is perfect. Did you thin the Tamiya black before air brushing it? Just a perfect black finish, satiny as you said.

Bob K.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I used 30% Thinner/70% Tamiya Black or so for the exterior. And applied serveral thin coats.


----------



## drquick (Jul 8, 2008)

*Nice work*

I have one of these that I have been working on for a while now. This makes me want to get mine finished!

Happy New Year

Dave Q.


----------

